# Running Carmageddon 2 in Classic



## Cauldrake (Nov 9, 2005)

I have an emac G4 1.25 GHz running OSX 10.3.9, 512 MB DDR SDRAM, 80 GB HD. I want to run Carmageddon 2, an old OS 9 driving game (sentimental reasons) but I'm not able to install it. The Classic Environment installer tells me that there isn't enough room on my HD, even though there's nearly 65 GB free. 
I've been told by a friend who knows more about Macs than I do that my OS 9.2 classic running on OSX is not capable of running Carmageddon 2. She suggested that I install OS 9 onto an external drive and simply boot from that drive whenever I want to run Carmageddon. However, she also told me that it's critical that I get a version of OS 9 that's compatible with my emac.
One other thing; in system preferences/startup disk, I don't have the option of booting to OS 9.2 on my computer, even though I have a system folder. 
Is there some way of allocating a greater volume of drive space in order to run the game in classic? If not, is it likely that I'll be able to set up an external (USB 2 or firewire) drive with OS 9 in such a way that I'll be able to boot up from OS 9 and use it as an operating system on my emac? Would it then enable me to run Carmageddon 2? And finally, is there a version of OS 9 that would be compatible with my emac, capable of running separately from OS X? If so, what should I look to purchase?
Any other suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 9, 2005)

Your eMac will not natively boot OS 9 -- you can only use OS 9 as the Classic environment on that machine.


----------

